

Growing fresh air [video] - linhir
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/kamal_meattle_on_how_to_grow_your_own_fresh_air.html

======
ryanwaggoner
Been on here a couple times:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=471469>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466315>

